# fried tripe, mashed taters and steamed butter cabbage



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

started this process this morning. built a wood fire on the grill and boiled it for about 3 hrs.
let it sit in the shade so it could cool down to 100 degrees and brought it in to finish the process.
had the breading ready so i soaked the cut-up cooked tripe in butter milk for a few and then fried.
pretty good country-cooking meal. country boys can survive.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

what happened to my pics? is this some censored shit?
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Had to cook that nasty shit outside, huh?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## Curry54 (Jan 12, 2014)

That’s a meal Dad and I would have on the ranch!!! We’d pair it with what ever fresh vegetables from the garden.
Your post makes me think about those day 55 years ago.
Thanks,
DCD


----------



## Snoozin (May 20, 2013)

jack2 said:


> View attachment 1091469


*Cut bait?*


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

🤮🤢🤢🤢🤮🤮🤮


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Tripe is good. Some of y'all gonna lose "country boy" status.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

jack2 said:


> View attachment 1091469


i always wondered how fish gum and fish bites were made. now I know! 🍺


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

I like the gizzard and will eat the liver but hell no on the colon.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

ST1300rider said:


> I like the gizzard and will eat the liver but hell no on the colon.


Tripe is stomach lining. You'll eat the body's filter, but not the stomach?


----------



## Curry54 (Jan 12, 2014)

They’ll be a tripe shortage if all knew how great it is. I like the Mexican soups made from it also. 
I always request the tripe packaged when we have a cow butchered. Along with the tongue and tail. Got one coming in November, I’ll be ready to cook!!


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

When I was a kid my mother told me it was fish so I would eat it, it worked….


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Curry54 said:


> They’ll be a tripe shortage if all knew how great it is. I like the Mexican soups made from it also.
> I always request the tripe packaged when we have a cow butchered. Along with the tongue and tail. Got one coming in November, I’ll be ready to cook!!


i totally agree. my favorite mex. is beef menudo. that's good in colder months but i will eat it in the summer also. don't forget the cornbread. and a cold glass of tea? awh, hell not. a cccooold natty.
jack


----------

